

Ask YC: Who would be the most interesting people to meet in the SF Bay Area? - bastian

I'm in San Francisco for the next 7 days and since our startup is based in London i would like to use the opportunity to network and get to know interesting people in the Bay Area. Who would be the most interesting, creative, inspiring people to meet? Is anyone else interested in exchanging some ideas with a UK based startup?
======
thomaspaine
It might help if we knew what your startup did, or anything else about you.

<http://startupweekend.com/> is in SF next weekend.

<http://www.web2expo.com/> starts on tuesday.

<http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/2133429> on monday.

Shameless plug: I found these using my webapp <http://www.gocerebro.com>

You could always take the Caltrain down to Stanford for a day. There's always
something interesting happening on campus, but don't try too hard to
"network", otherwise you might scare people off.

------
Bastianlehmann
Hi, sorry for not getting into more details about us. Our startup is
developing a social network aggregator for the iPhone and Android. We allow
our users to search across social networks and keep track of conversations
within their social graphs. We are in closed beta at the moment and about to
release in the next couple of weeks. This is why I would like to meet as many
interesting people as possible. I thought that YC would be a good start.
Bastian

~~~
thomaspaine
Forgot to mention that there's a weekly hacker meet up in the mission on
wednesdays: <http://www.archivd.com/open-hacker-house/>

------
smwhreyebelong
Going off on a tangent here but how is the startup scene in UK ?

I might have to move there soon (for personal reasons) and was wondering if
there was a way to keep track of what was going on in the community, who were
the players, etc etc. Are there any UK specific job boards for startup jobs
there ?

~~~
Bastianlehmann
Startup scene in london is very good. I will reply with more details but sadly
have to board my plane to SF now.

